# Tether with a P&S



## marcgalera (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Canon Powershot SX110is Point-and-shoot. And i was wondering if tethering with this camera is possible.


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 5, 2010)

This is not to be a wise crack answer, why not contact Canon. Either via the web or the tech number in the documentation. _(this is assuming you have read the manual)_

I only say this as I do not know the answer to your question.
I will contact the vendor a lot, especially when it has no cost attached to it.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2010)

This is the only way i know of doing it with a point and shoot Karo-Systems Hochstativsysteme - Homepage
Not sure why you would want to anyway


----------



## usayit (Mar 5, 2010)

Yup.. first should check with Canon or manuals.

This also might be an option if thethering is not directly supported:

Eye-Fi memory cards: wireless photo & video uploads straight from your camera to your computer & the web.


----------

